# PLEASE LOOK *grr**grr**grr*



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay i went to QD today and went to have a look in the pet section.

And they had a rat cage, i wouldn't even put a robo in it

it was about

20cmx20cmx34cm

the hamster cage was worse !! 

20x20x25 

i cant belive they sell it.

and the rabbit hutch  2ft by 1ft  

Okay what i need you guys to do is write somthing of why they shouldn't sell the cages, like a petition.

Then im going to go as soon as i mend my 'new' camera im going and taking secret photo's then as soon as i get information built up im going to see QD and try and get them to take all the cages off the shelves.

so with your help  

rats people 
hamster people
mpuse people
gp people
rabbits people

etc

all of them need to have things to back up why not to sell them cages
xx


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

whats QD???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Okay i went to QD today and went to have a look in the pet section.
> 
> And they had a rat cage, i wouldn't even put a robo in it
> 
> ...


hmy: Thats shocking! :cursing:

Whatever you need... i'll do it...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG I saw one in a local petshop in Liverpool and it called itself a rat cage....... dunno exact dimensions, but using my tape measure it must of been about 20cmx20cmx25cm..... you couldn't even fit a dwarf hamster in that, never mind a rat or more!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Might be better off contacting the RSPCA, but if those cages meet the minimum requirements per animal theyre intended for then there isn't a lot you can do, but worth a try, you never know.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

FFS look what I just found when I was going to buy some rat stuff!

My First Hamster Home, 1-Story - Last One. at UKPetSupplies.com

WELLLLLLL TOOOOOOOOO SMALLLL!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> FFS look what I just found when I was going to buy some rat stuff!
> 
> My First Hamster Home, 1-Story - Last One. at UKPetSupplies.com
> 
> WELLLLLLL TOOOOOOOOO SMALLLL!


omg that is tiny


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

"plenty of room"

where? unless its magic like the car in harry potter and is really massive inside but looks small from the outside


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

well duh.... did you not know hamster homes where magic? God where have you been?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> well duh.... did you not know hamster homes where magic? God where have you been?


Hahaha


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I also saw those cages in QD today and was disgusted. They aren't big enough for a snail to live in let alone a rat.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I hate QD!!

lol creativelc we should go together, and complain!!

What i need people to do is like say why the cages are too small and why no animal should have to live in it!

okay 

somthing like

A rat needs alot of space for climbing and toys rats also need to live in pairs in that 'rat' cage you cant have one rat let alone 2


somthing like that so i can print it of and let the manerger see them lol

its just so goddamn annoying that they sell cages like that and some numpty will think, OMG only 14.99 for a rat cage bargin imma going to put 15 rats in ther from pets at home and let them breed, i might put a rabbit in ther aswell
woo ¬¬ ut:

xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> I hate QD!!
> 
> lol creativelc we should go together, and complain!!
> 
> ...


hahaha 

don't forget the capybara


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

omg I'm gonna get one of the tiniest cages and put 30 rats in it  LMAO

It annoys me they way that people can do that to animals.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> omg I'm gonna get one of the tiniest cages and put 30 rats in it  LMAO
> 
> It annoys me they way that people can do that to animals.


You should do that.. and take a photo 

Then send it to the company that made the cage and say "thanks for the great cage!"


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL and be arrrested for animal cruelty no thanks!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

that is a good idea though 

it would give them a kick up the arse!

*hmmmmm thinks*

can i just go in ther and smash the cages up and say they fell of the shelf so obviosly aren't rat proof

:001_tt2: :idea:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup, and then claim that your insane.... that should let you off the criminal charges!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG thats outrageous! Cant believe anyone would keep a flea in a cage that small let alone a rat or hamster!

Ok here goes....


Hamsters need as much space as you can give them to keep them from getting bored, when they are bored they start to chew the bars of the cage which can cause brain damage. Anyone who willingly sells a small cage is ultimately providing people with the means to cause cruelty to the animals they keep!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> OMG thats outrageous! Cant believe anyone would keep a flea in a cage that small let alone a rat or hamster!
> 
> Ok here goes....
> 
> Hamsters need as much space as you can give them to keep them from getting bored, when they are bored they start to chew the bars of the cage which can cause brain damage. Anyone who willingly sells a small cage is ultimately providing people with the means to cause cruelty to the animals they keep!


Oh I didn't know bar chewing could cause brain damage :O

Sausage used to do that all the time, but I haven't noticed him doing it recently... maybe because I've extended his cage and tried to make it more exciting for him


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Oh I didn't know bar chewing could cause brain damage :O
> 
> Sausage used to do that all the time, but I haven't noticed him doing it recently... maybe because I've extended his cage and tried to make it more exciting for him


Love the cat pic Flissy


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Love the cat pic Flissy


He wants a hug


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Soooo sweet :001_wub:
I can have him... yes?????


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Soooo sweet :001_wub:
> I can have him... yes?????


Course you can, I'll put him in the post tomorrow 

NO YOU CAN'T HAVE HIM


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

*goes to sulk*  :frown2: :crying: :cryin:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

> Oh I didn't know bar chewing could cause brain damage :O


Sorry didnt mean to shock you with that statement! But its best to discourage bar chewing.

Some hammies just love to chew the bars 



> Sausage used to do that all the time, but I haven't noticed him doing it recently... maybe because I've extended his cage and tried to make it more exciting for him


Most probably  
I love trying to invent new toys and things for my hammies to do 

And i agree your kitty is sooooooooooooooooo cute Flissy!!!!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Sorry didnt mean to shock you with that statement! But its best to discourage bar chewing.
> 
> Some hammies just love to chew the bars
> 
> ...


I was very shocked by that statement! Lol we tried to discourage him from doing it anyway as it was rubbing all the skin and hair off his nose which probably wasn't doing much good! I stuck those wooden vegetable fruit shapes in all the places where he chewed the bars the most and that helped a little bit 

I love my Alfie


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

> I was very shocked by that statement! Lol we tried to discourage him from doing it anyway as it was rubbing all the skin and hair off his nose which probably wasn't doing much good! I stuck those wooden vegetable fruit shapes in all the places where he chewed the bars the most and that helped a little bit


Those wooden fruit shapes are amazing for distracting hammies! Pretty to look at too 



> I love my Alfie


I think everyone else does too (including me)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Course you can, I'll put him in the post tomorrow
> 
> NO YOU CAN'T HAVE HIM


Ha Ha, I know where you live, I'm coming for your cat *evil laugh*.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ha Ha, I know where you live, I'm coming for your cat *evil laugh*.


Then you can bring him to me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Then you can bring him to me


Sorry, too cute, the cat is mine:001_tt2:.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ha Ha, I know where you live, I'm coming for your cat *evil laugh*.


He's actually a really horrible vicious cat... he'd bite you if you went near him


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

he looks it!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> He's actually a really horrible vicious cat... he'd bite you if you went near him


Hmmmm Yeah he looks really savage .


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmmm Yeah he looks really savage .


Well... only when he goes to the vet


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Same! Im with you! I think an onlie petition would be good? 
x


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol! Im new btw 
Maybe the RSPCA could do alot more if you told them about that rat cage? Just a sugestion....

~*~Gracieee~*~


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Lol! Im new btw
> Maybe the RSPCA could do alot more if you told them about that rat cage? Just a sugestion....
> 
> ~*~Gracieee~*~


Welcome to the forums 

And I don't think the RSPCA can do a lot... I think they have suggested minimum cage sizes for animals but they can't stop the cages from being manufactured


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gracieee! said:


> Lol! Im new btw
> ~*~Gracieee~*~


Welcome to the forum Gracieee, hope you enjoy it here, do you have hamsters?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What is QD?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

its nivk name is Quality Dustbin 

but its quality discound

its like thew warehouse a place to buy cheap stuff


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, I've never heard of it before.


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Sorry didnt mean to shock you with that statement! But its best to discourage bar chewing.
> 
> Some hammies just love to chew the bars
> 
> ...


buy chewing sticks then theyve some thing to chew just an idea , an i knoww you can buy them cause i dohmy:


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> its nivk name is Quality Dustbin
> 
> but its quality discound
> 
> its like thew warehouse a place to buy cheap stuff


well you get what you pay for so in end if you stick to cheap an nasty stores then youll get cr?p ect i know ppl like bargins , but id of said some thing there an then , in fact gone to manger


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

ive looked for this bissness in google ect , and could only find ound strechter or other pound stores , have you made a spellling mistake here , as ive searched both discount and discound but couldnt find anything so i cant comment on cages , but my gosh dont we get lot of replys when pppl , having a moan as if i post a valuable, question i get no replys i must have to maon and groan more:001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

mousemighty said:


> ive looked for this bissness in google ect , and could only find ound strechter or other pound stores , have you made a spellling mistake here , as ive searched both discount and discound but couldnt find anything so i cant comment on cages , but my gosh dont we get lot of replys when pppl , having a moan as if i post a valuable, question i get no replys i must have to maon and groan more:001_tt2:


They just may not have a website


----------

